# IBS-C 3 months lost 40 lbs.



## Will2Pwr (Oct 21, 2004)

I have had IBS -c for the last 3 month's. it cost me my job. I am stressed because the doctor all think that everything is just fine and schedule appointments like life is just wonderful. i haven't had a normal BM in months and the age old stuff doesn't work. I am on Miralax and Zelnorm (just started yesterday). Any dietary suggestion appreciated as I feel that I can't even eat at this point. Anything that has help anyone else?


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi WillI've had ibs c&d alternating for 15 years. I have great difficulty maintaining weight - food just doesn't get through my system fast enough. So far, no miracle cure. I eat a pretty restricted diet, but you need to do your own elimination diet to figure out what works for you. Generally, high fat foods, high sugar and red meat are out of my diet. I eat a lot of fiber, fruits and veg., brown rice, turkey, fish and avocados. I eat small regular amounts of mayo, sour cream and cream cheese to maintain calorie intake. It's not easy. When I first got this problem, I just cut back on eating. This led to thinning bones and heart muscle. I don't know what your healthy weight is, but you need to stay close to it to avoid serious (more serious) health issues. Most GI doctors have been useless to me and that includes top specialists in NY,LA and San Diego. You need to be checked for obvious organic disease, but beyond that there isn't much they can do. And most just arent' interested. There is a ton of pertinent info on this board - do searches. Personally, I recommend daily exercise, some kind of relaxation exercise (yoga etc) and sometimes therapy for iBS related depression. best of luck.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

40 pounds seems like a lot of weight. You should see a new doctor and get further testing done. IBS usually doesn't cause such dramatic weight loss. I have had IBS-D for 3 years and have lost at most lost 7 pounds.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I can attest to the rapid weight loss. For my body type I am suppose to aim for at least 135lb's. I was able to reach an all time high of 139lb's within the last year, UNTIL my IBS flared back up. I have gone from the 139lb to a low 113lb's within 2 months. The doctors keep saying the same thing, "weight loss isn't a common side effect to IBS". But they can't explain the weight loss either. Due to eliminating trigger foods I am on, what some would consider a "high carb" diet, still able to eat potatoes, rice, sourdough bread, and pasta. With all of those carbs I just assumed I would gain weight and not loose it, but just the opposite occured. The only guess right now is I have been tested twice in the last month for an overactive thyroid, but it isn't abnormal enough for my doctor to treat me yet. In the first month I had so much diarreah that a meal would flush through me within 25-45 minutes from consumption (my boyfriend and I timed it!), so I can imagine some weight loss in that first month. But, for the last month I have gotten a pretty good hold on the foods I can still tolerate and try to eat 3 meals a day, including 2 snacks inbetween. Your guess is as good as mine. Let me know if they finds something that can attribute the weight loss.


----------

